# Type of arrow used with turkey broadheads



## longbowdave1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Which arrows are you shooting with the guillotine heads? Same spine as your standard deer broadhead setup? I have never shot one of the guillotine style heads yet.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Also, how do you practice with theses heads, just plan on using one strictly for practice??? Do they fly well without planing?


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 31, 2016)

I know a fellow shooting them off of wood with his same setup and some compound shooters shooting the exact arrows when the can.  They often need a longer arrow though for clearance so it changes things a bit.  The fellow shooting wood also uses them for pheasants on the wing as well.  I think Al tuned some up a few months back if I remember correctly so maybe he can chime in.  good luck.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Good advice, thanks. I did some research today and I decided to go with some Magnus bullheads in the 125 gr. design. I read some bad reviews on the Muzzy MORE heads.

 I remember Al's old thread on the advantages of the large blades and a clean kill or miss method. I drew a two inch "halo" around the head and neck area from the center of the spine, on a turkey target. and figure if I can keep the shots inside the "halo" I should do well.  

If it stop drizzling, I will take a few shots tonight with field tips to get in practice.

Here's a picture of my target and a link if you want to print some targets for yourself.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 1, 2016)

Although I killed one tom with. The guillotine I much prefer the Magnus Bullhead. I now have some of the Muzzy M.O.R.E heads but haven't shot at a tom with one yet. I did shoot one to test them and it did fine. This year I'm shooting my 51# Flatwoods longbow and using GT 3555's, with 100gr inserts, four 4" fletch, and tipped with the 125gr turkey heads. Best way I have found to test them is shooting them into a suspended pillow.  More later, I'm in my blind and two hens are visiting. Haven't seen a tom with them yet.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 1, 2016)

Well, I'm back, must have been two ugly sisters because I never saw or heard a tom with them. 

Dave, only the Guillotine has a 4" cutting diameter. The Bullhead I'd 3.75" and the MORE is 3.25 for the 125gr. 
The Bullhead blades are weak where they attach to the ferral and replacing them can be real risky to your hands.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info Al. Go get a Tom!


----------



## Clipper (Apr 1, 2016)

I too bought some Bullheads this year and like Al I used a pillow for practice hung from a rope stretched between two trees so the pillow can swing when hit.  I did some research before buying and read that the guillotine heads needed plastic straws over the blades to make them fly better.  My bullheads shoot fine on the same arrows I use for 125 grain practice points.  I think they had some trouble with the compound boys using them because they had to go to a full length arrow vs the short ones they shot on their overdraw rests.  The longer arrows ended up spined too light and flew erratically.  Bullhead sells higher spined arrows for their heads for this reason.  Shouldn't give trad shooters any problems unless you use a longer arrow.  I just can't figure out how to get the wide blades to fit in my bow quiver(lol) as they are too big.  Wish I could report how they work on a turkey's neck but no shots yet.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks Clipper, Best of luck to you on your hunts. I found some bullheads for 25$/3 so I ordered them. I have a quiver idea that I may use, I'll post some pictures if it works out.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Rain Friday, Snow and 40 mph winds yesterday, clear today, so I got to fling some practice arrows this morning, despite being windy, and about 37 degrees.

 I decided to try the camo 58" longcurve for turkey hunting, it's 47# @ 28". I had had to steal it back from my son, he keeps it hanging in his room. I shot some 3555 GT's with 125 field tips, and some 3555 GT's cut down an inch, with the brass inserts and 125 gr field tips. Both shot well from 12 yards. I think I will use the full length arrows after shooting them though. More clearance with the bullheads.

 First time I shot from a seated position in two years or so, and only the second time I have shot the stickbow at all since early last fall. After a few practice rounds, the arrows were dropping right in the kill zone, it felt great to be able to shoot again. The arms and shoulder felt good, just got to hold together until my May tag 5 weeks from now.

Two hunting seasons without being able to shoot traditional was very hard for me. If I use the stickbow, my chances of taggging a tom or jake go down considerably, but the challenge is what it's all about.


----------



## Clipper (Apr 3, 2016)

You are looking good.  Are you not afraid if you shoot at the head that he will draw it in just as you shoot.  I'm no expert but have decided to shoot at the neck because I missed one with a shotgun that had his dead stuck way up and drew it down just as I shot.  All the videos I watched were neck shots.  Good luck and don't overdo the arm and shoulder.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks Clipper. I will be aiming for neck shot. As far as guessing which way the heads goes after the shot???? I've guessed wrong every time so far.


----------



## AllAmerican (Apr 3, 2016)

http://wistradarchers.com

These local guys for you up there may help you with some broad head info as well.  Also, looks like they do a state shoot with broad heads only in August , pretty cool.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 4, 2016)

I have shot with them at Bigfoot Archers in the past, good group. The august shoot is at Rib Mountain which is 5+ hour drive, a bit far for me.


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 5, 2016)

I believe the waddle is typically the aiming point when shooting the guillotine style heads.  That is, according to the fellas that travel the country and do it for a living, etc....I'm sure someone will correct me if they feel different.  Good luck and shoot straight


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Barebowyer said:


> I believe the waddle is typically the aiming point when shooting the guillotine style heads.  That is, according to the fellas that travel the country and do it for a living, etc....I'm sure someone will correct me if they feel different.  Good luck and shoot straight



Yep, waddle it is. or as close as possible. Shot a few arrows tonight at the turkey head. A damp 36 degrees and drizzle, is not very friendly shooting conditions.........
 But, I'm gaining confidence on the neck shots with each practice session.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 6, 2016)

My pack of Bullheads showed up in the mail today, man they look wicked. Just watched the hype CD they send along with the heads, devastating kills for sure.


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice.  Check out Brooks from Double Bull Archery's videos.  They have tons of turkeys shot with these heads from the ground in their videos.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 14, 2016)

I've been practicing for the turkey hunt for the past two weeks now. The good news is the arms and shoulder are still hanging in there. I have been shooting about 30 arrows from the seated position about every two days, sure is fun to be back in the game. I still have just shy of 4 weeks till my hunt begins, Can't wait.

 Tomorrow I'm heading up to my Northern WI campsite to open things up after a long winter. They just had 7 inches of snow last Saturday up there. Time to kick out any mice that made there way in, and clean up the heavy bed of oak leaves that fell last fall. A guy needs a clean archery range!

 On my return trip Sunday, I will swing into the hunting spot and brush in two blinds for the turkey hunt, with longbow shots in mind. I'm going to set out a trail camera on video, and catch any turkey and deer that walk through. With any luck I should get some good pictures in a months time.

 Next week I'll shoot one of the Bullheads at the pillow target, anxious to give them a try. Also have to set them up in my quiver with the Magnus quiver adapters that showed up in the mail.

 My tag is only good from May 11th to the 16th, one Tom or one Jake. I will only be out the first 5 days, not much time to get it done, but worth every minute of preparation...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Here are a few pictures of one of the blinds that I set for the turkey hunt. It's up off the field edge and will be greened up by May, this was a few weeks back. The camera was dead when I set the other one and didn't have spare batteries with me.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 28, 2016)

Looks great Dave and I wish you the best of luck filling your tags. Keep us posted.


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks good Dave.  Go get 'em!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks guys! 

More importantly, how are your hunts going? It's been "hunting quiet" on the forum lately.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 30, 2016)

I shot the bullhead for the first time today, I am amazed how well they fly for a wide head! If I do my part and make a good shot, no doubt they will do theirs. Just tore up the hanging pillows.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 3, 2016)

Only eight more days until my hunt! Shooting well and will start gathering gear this weekend. Decoys, calls camo..... can't wait! 

 This is my primary blind for the 5 day hunt. A pinch point between a rock ledge, marsh, a creek, and a  small crop field. Good travel spot for turkey  and deer. plus, huge Cedar trees all around that the turkeys love to roost in. The weather is looking good so far, may even be able to do some tent camping a few nights.

 I'll be out solo Wednesday and Thursday, my son and brother will join me Friday afternoon for the balance of the hunt.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 3, 2016)

The deer picture is 7 yards in front of the blind, the turkeys come from any direction, at any time of day.


----------

